# المنتديات الأردنية > نحبك يا أردن >  -~```-.-~```~-.|المنسف-~```-.-~```~-.|

## كوكو

المنسف هو وجبة أردنية تتكون من لحم الضأن مع صوص الجميد والأرز أو البرغل. جرت العادة أن يقدم المنسف بعد صلاة الجمعة. يعتبر المنسف من التراث الأردني العريق وكذلك من التراث في بعض مناطق سوريا وفلسطين.
محتويات [أخف]
1 الإعداد
2 الدور الثقافي
3 انظر أيضاً
4 مراجع
5 روابط خارجية
[عدل]الإعداد

لعل من أهم أسباب نكهة وطيبة مذاق المنسف هي طريقة إعداد الأرز، فأرز المنسف يختلف في طريقة إعداده عن قرينه الأرز الياباني الذي يسلق بالماء حتى يمتص الأرز الماء مع إضافة بعض الملح إليه لجعل طعمه مستساغاً، فرز المنسف يسلق بالماء المضاف له السمن والملح وبعض الكركم [1].
المنسف من الوجبات المثقلة بالدهون ولاتتلاءم مع من يتبع نظاماً غذائياً صارماً. وتختلف الوجبة اليومية من المنسف عن وجبة منسف الولائم بتميز الأخيرة بإضافة المكسرات كاللوز أو الكاجو المطبوخ.
[عدل]الدور الثقافي

في أيامنا هذه، أصبح المنسف جزءاً من التقاليد للمناسبات كالأعراس والعقائق أو للترحيب بالضيوف، أو في الإجازات الرسمية مثل عيد الأضحى وعيد الفطر.
يعتبر المواطنون مدينة الكرك عاصمةً للمنسف. كما يشتهر المنسف في محافظة السويداء في سوريا، ويعتبر الطبق الرئيسي وأشهر المأكولات فيها حيث يغطى وجه المنسف باللحم والكبة المقلية والمسلوقة ويسقى باللبن الجميد الشهير جداً في هذه المنطقة والسمن العربي وترش عليه المكسرات.
يعرف المنسف أيضاً باسم المليحي في مناطق شمال السعودية.
	بوابة مطاعم وطعام
[عدل]انظر أيضاً
المنسف والكبسة اشهر ماكولات الاردن الحبيب :Icon26:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

مشكورة عـ المنسف قصدي "عـ الموضوع  :SnipeR (5):

----------


## كوكو

يا الله اليوم الكل راح يؤكل منسف ع حسابي  :SnipeR (100):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

يسلموووو إلك ,,,, زووووء  :Eh S(17):

----------


## totoalharbi

يسلموووو ع المنسف كتيرررر زاكي

----------


## bint cool in high school

يسلمو على الموضوع الحلو :SnipeR (37):

----------


## ورده السعاده

يسلمووو على الموضوع..

----------

